# Oase Screenmatic 12 Meinung und Erfahrungen



## hansi1984 (29. Juli 2010)

hi

da ich mir ja ein teich anlegen möchte und mich nach filtern umschaue möchte ich gern von euch wissen was ihr vom Oase screenmatic 12 haltet. Bitte ein paar Meinungen und Erfahrungen kund tun.


danke euch vielmals für dieses Forum hier


----------



## scholzi (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Oase Screenmatic 12 Meinung und Erfahrungen*

Hallo Hansi....
leider hab ich keine persönlichen Erfahrungen mit diesem Filter aber sicher wird sich noch jemand melden...
Vielleicht könntest du dein Profil aktualisieren...... für welche Teichgröße möchtest du den Filter verwenden?Fischbesatz?


----------



## hansi1984 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Oase Screenmatic 12 Meinung und Erfahrungen*

na ja die teichgröße wird wohl so 7000 liter sein. fischbesatz ein paar kleine kois und chubunkin, nicht mehr als 15 fische da der teich ja auch nicht groß ist



wie siehts mit dem pletschergeräusch aus wenn das wasser in den filter läuft????


----------



## Jens aus Dortmund (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Oase Screenmatic 12 Meinung und Erfahrungen*



scholzi schrieb:


> für welche Teichgröße möchtest du den Filter verwenden?Fischbesatz?



Also wenn du Fische im Teich hast würde ich in Nur nutzen wenn dein Teich nicht grösser als 8,000 Litter ist....

Also ich benutze einen 18er Screenmatic mit UVC und Oase Neptun 4000 Pumpe..
Er Läuft jetzt seit Montag in dem Neuem Teich..

Kann bis jetzt nichts Negatives über denn filter sagen...
( Hoffe das bleibt so  )


----------



## Jens aus Dortmund (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Oase Screenmatic 12 Meinung und Erfahrungen*

Hi Hansi..

Also Bei der Gröse deines Teiches würde ich sagen das er Völlig aus reicht Aber mach Umbeding noch Ein UVC Klärer dran..


----------



## hansi1984 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Oase Screenmatic 12 Meinung und Erfahrungen*

ja uvc ist klar ich möchte auch ne pumpe haben mit 2 eingängen für nn skimmer.
bist du mit der technik des filters zufrieden also mit dem spltsieb?


----------



## Jens aus Dortmund (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Oase Screenmatic 12 Meinung und Erfahrungen*

Also momentan Kann ich Keinerlei Schlechte sachen sagen über den Filter/Die Pumpe/Oder Den UVC Klärer 

Ich sage mal die sachen von Oase sind eigentlich immer Gut..(Hatte bis Heute Nie Probleme mit den sachen)

Habe noch einen Grossen Teich dort Laufen Zwei Biotec 18 Sceenmatic Filter
Und dort Läuft schon Seit Drei jahren alles Tip Top und Ohne Mucken...


----------



## hansi1984 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Oase Screenmatic 12 Meinung und Erfahrungen*

wie siehts mit der reinigung aus? wie of musst du da ran? ist es wirklich so einfach wie es in den werbefilmen dargestellt wird?

danke schonmal


----------



## Jens aus Dortmund (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Oase Screenmatic 12 Meinung und Erfahrungen*

Also ich Reinige in Alle 6 Wochen(Groben Schmutz vom Sieb)Und dann nur immer zum Frühling...Bin bis heute immer gut damit klar gekommen....

Ja das ist echt so einfach wie oase es dir verspricht(Könnte meine Kleine Tochter machen )


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Oase Screenmatic 12 Meinung und Erfahrungen*



Jens aus Dortmund schrieb:


> Also ich benutze einen 18er Screenmatic mit UVC und Oase Neptun 4000 Pumpe..
> Er Läuft jetzt seit Montag in dem Neuem Teich..
> ( Hoffe das bleibt so  )



Das möchte ich so nicht unterstreichen, ich denke eine 4000L Pumpe für einen 7000L Teich mit Kois die ja jetzt noch klein aber bald ihre 60cm erreichen könnten, reicht die absolut nicht aus - auch ist der Biotec dafür sicher etwas zu klein. Ich frag mich schon ob überhaupt da kleine Screenmatic Sieb den ganzen Koischmodder abfischen kann. Sieh dir mal die Siebleistung vom Olli P. nach ner halben Stunde an. Aber ich bin kein Koiprofi - da könnte der Koi-Uwe hier einen besseren Ratschlag geben.


----------



## Jens aus Dortmund (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Oase Screenmatic 12 Meinung und Erfahrungen*

Sorry hatte Vergessen dazu zu schreiben das ich in dem Neuen Teich NUR Gold Fische Habe 

Natürlich reicht eine So kleine Pumpenleistung NICHT Für einen Koi Teich aus....


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Oase Screenmatic 12 Meinung und Erfahrungen*

jeep 



hansi1984 schrieb:


> na ja die teichgröße wird wohl so 7000 liter sein. fischbesatz ein paar kleine kois und chubunkin, nicht mehr als 15 fische da der teich ja auch nicht groß ist
> 
> 
> 
> wie siehts mit dem pletschergeräusch aus wenn das wasser in den filter läuft????




Plätschergeräsche kann man wunderbar mit irgendwas drunter (Steinen ect.) im Filter verringern und am Teichauslauf mit entsprechend kurzem Abstand bzw. HT Bögen


----------



## Jens aus Dortmund (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Oase Screenmatic 12 Meinung und Erfahrungen*

Jap Stimme ich zu Könnte man so machen...Oder man Baut einen Kasten wo der Filter drin Ist..Dort kannst du dann auch Blumen oder so etwas drauf stellen


----------



## cpt.nemo (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Oase Screenmatic 12 Meinung und Erfahrungen*

Also ich habe für meinen 8000 Liter-Teich einen Screenmatic 18. Habe auch erst hin und her überlegt ob 12 oder 18. Habe mich aber für den größeren entschieden, da die 3 Kois ja auch noch wachsen. Habe es nicht bereut. In 2 Tagen war der Teich glasklar.


----------



## hansi1984 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Oase Screenmatic 12 Meinung und Erfahrungen*

hi teichfreunde


mhhh nun bin ich wieder genau so schlau wie vorher, der eine sagt top der andere nicht so optimal. nur zum probieren ist der oase filter doch recht teuer. mal sehen was ich machen werde.


----------



## maritim (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Oase Screenmatic 12 Meinung und Erfahrungen*

hallo hansi

darf ich mal fragen was die oase filter kosten?


----------



## hansi1984 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Oase Screenmatic 12 Meinung und Erfahrungen*

hi

der oase screenmatic 12 bekommst in der bucht für 510 euro, direkt bei oase natürlich teurer.


----------



## maritim (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Oase Screenmatic 12 Meinung und Erfahrungen*

dann ist der preisunterschied wahrscheinlich für dich zu groß.

normal würde für deinen teich ein kleiner smartpond eco (habe ich selber) lagen.
allerdings wirst du den gebraucht nicht unter 900 euro finden.

vorteil wäre aber, das du dann alle probleme entgültig von der backe hast


----------



## hansi1984 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Oase Screenmatic 12 Meinung und Erfahrungen*

das ist schon eine stange geld nur für den filter, ich denke mal da tun es andere auch, auch wenn ein vliesfilter absolut top ist das steht außer Frage.


----------



## maritim (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Oase Screenmatic 12 Meinung und Erfahrungen*

hi,

aus meinen blutigen anfängerzeiten paddeln 14 koi in meiner pfütze mit ca. 10 bis 12m3.

da du auch ein pfütze als teich hast, kann ich dir eins aus erfahrung sagen.
schau das du einen günstigen gebrauchten vliesfiter (marke ist egal) nimmst und du ersparst dir viel zeit, nerven, ärger und geld. 
wenn ich rechne was ich in den vergangenen jahren immer für fehlkäufe/erweiterungen ausgeben habe, dann hätte ich eine menge geld gespart, wenn ich mir gleich einen vliesfiter gekauft hätte.

hinzu kommt, das wir pfützenbesitzer es wesendlich schwerer haben als die leute mit den großen teichen. bei uns übernimmt die biologie im teich, so gut wie keine arbeit und der filter/ biofilter muss die komplette arbeit leisten.

solltest du trotz abraten der user koi in deine pfütze setzen, dann kannst du den von dir angedachten spielzeugfilter vergessen.

spätestens nach einem jahr hast du diese überschriften bei deinen beiträgen:
hilfe mein wasser wird nicht klar
habe eine fadenalgenplage.
schlechte wasserwerte
hilfe, was haben meine koi.
bin verzweifelt , weil meine fische streben
kein fisch hat den winter überlebt.


----------



## Spoony (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Oase Screenmatic 12 Meinung und Erfahrungen*

Nutze den Biotec 12 Screenmatic mit der Aquamax Eco 12.000 und der Bitron 36C (BioSys Set 3) seit August 2008. Habe allerdings ca. 20.000L. Bis vor kurzem war ich überhaupt nicht zufrieden mit dem Filter. Das Wasser war zwar immer glasklar bis auf den Grund (ca. 1,80m), allerdings mußte ich den Filter extrem häufig reinigen (alle 2-3Tage Schwämme ausdrücken). 

Seitdem ich im Oase-Forum einen Tipp gefunden habe, die Screenmatic nicht wie vorgesehen alle 30 Minuten laufen zu lassen, sondern sie nur noch 3-4 Mal am Tag einzuschalten, brauche ich den Filter überhaupt nicht mehr zu reinigen. Seit mittlerweile über 2 Monaten arbeitet der Filter ohne Reinigung. 
Das Problem war tatsächlich der häufige Reinigungsintervall der Screenmatic. Weil sie alle 30 Minuten eine Reinigung durchführt, war bei mir immer nur so wenig Schmutz auf dem Sieb, daß er an der Abstreifschiene vorbei bis zur Bürste gelangt ist und diese dann extrem schnell dicht war und sämtlicher Schmutz dann immer in den Filterschwämmen gelandet ist.
Da ich die Reinigungsfunktion der SM nun wie gesagt nur noch 3-4x am Tag nutze, sammelt sich der Schmutz in größeren Mengen auf der SM und wird dann direkt in den Korb befördert und erreicht die Bürste gar nicht erst.


Fazit: Mittlerweile bin ich sehr zufrieden. Glasklares Wasser und Wasserwerte auch top.


----------



## hansi1984 (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Oase Screenmatic 12 Meinung und Erfahrungen*

hi spoony

sag mal wie laut plätschert das wasser wenn es in den filter läuft? bei mir würde der filter nämlich direkt neben meiner sitzecke stehen und unter dem schlafzimmerfenster, denn auf dauer könnte es ja schonmal nervig werden. 
du bist also mit dem filter voll und ganz zufrieden? wie groß sind deine 3 kois?


----------



## sony01 (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Oase Screenmatic 12 Meinung und Erfahrungen*



Spoony schrieb:


> Nutze den Biotec 12 Screenmatic mit der Aquamax Eco 12.000 und der Bitron 36C (BioSys Set 3) seit August 2008. Habe allerdings ca. 20.000L. Bis vor kurzem war ich überhaupt nicht zufrieden mit dem Filter. Das Wasser war zwar immer glasklar bis auf den Grund (ca. 1,80m), allerdings mußte ich den Filter extrem häufig reinigen (alle 2-3Tage Schwämme ausdrücken).
> 
> Seitdem ich im Oase-Forum einen Tipp gefunden habe, die Screenmatic nicht wie vorgesehen alle 30 Minuten laufen zu lassen, sondern sie nur noch 3-4 Mal am Tag einzuschalten, brauche ich den Filter überhaupt nicht mehr zu reinigen. Seit mittlerweile über 2 Monaten arbeitet der Filter ohne Reinigung.
> Das Problem war tatsächlich der häufige Reinigungsintervall der Screenmatic. Weil sie alle 30 Minuten eine Reinigung durchführt, war bei mir immer nur so wenig Schmutz auf dem Sieb, daß er an der Abstreifschiene vorbei bis zur Bürste gelangt ist und diese dann extrem schnell dicht war und sämtlicher Schmutz dann immer in den Filterschwämmen gelandet ist.
> ...



Kann man den Intervall einstellen, oder wird über eine externe Zeirschaltuhr die Screenmatic abgeschaltet/eingeschaltet.

Habe eine ca.7000l Teich mit 5 Koi´s zw. 10 cm u. 25 cm. Wäre der Biotec Screenmatic was für mich ?

Selbst bauen klappt nicht so, wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe.

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Spoony (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Oase Screenmatic 12 Meinung und Erfahrungen*



hansi1984 schrieb:


> hi spoony
> 
> sag mal wie laut plätschert das wasser wenn es in den filter läuft? bei mir würde der filter nämlich direkt neben meiner sitzecke stehen und unter dem schlafzimmerfenster, denn auf dauer könnte es ja schonmal nervig werden.
> du bist also mit dem filter voll und ganz zufrieden? wie groß sind deine 3 kois?




Sorry, daß ich erst jetzt antworte... also mein Filter gluggert hörbar. Wenn ich näher als 2-3Meter am Filter stehe, höre ich ihn deutlich. Unterm Schlafzimmerfenster würde ich ihn nicht betreiben.
Also ich war bis vor 10 Tagen hochzufrieden... dann hat meine Schilfpflanze (weiß net genau, was es ist) gewaltige Mengen von ihren Blüten oder Sporen abgeworfen. Diese waren so winzig, daß sie durch den Auffangkorb gelangt sind und meine Schwämme komplett verstopft haben. Ausdrücken hat auch nicht mehr geholfen, so daß ich einmal komplett reinigen durfte inkl. Ausspülen... habe den Filter dann neu gestartet und muß ihn in der Einlaufphase alle 5-7 Tage ausdrücken, aber ansonsten paßt es. Weiterhin glasklares Wasser. 
Meine Koi sind nicht wirklich groß. Einer ist ca. 35cm, die anderen beiden ca. 25cm groß.



@sony01

Ich steuere das ganze via Fernbedienung der Steckdose. Ansonsten geht natürlich auch eine Zeitschaltuhr.
Ob der Filter bei dir reicht, kommt auf Bepflanzung, Sonneneinstrahlung, etc. an. Wäre da bei Oase bezüglich Filtergröße bei einem reinen Koiteich immer sehr vorsichtig.


----------



## V8 Cruiser (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Oase Screenmatic 12 Meinung und Erfahrungen*

Hallo ich habe dieses Jahr meinen Teich auf 15000 Liter erweitert davor 5000 Liter habe die ganze Zeit einen Oase10.1 und UV 55 gehabt, war auch immer sehr zufrieden aber leider reicht der 10.1 jetzt nicht mehr und ich mußte die Anlage vergrößer.
Ich hatte mir erst überlegt den 10.1 zu verkaufen und den Screenex 18 zu kaufen aber da ist mir zuviel anfällige Technik drin und die Filtersäulen müssen auch ständig für viele Euronen getauscht werden, also habe ich mir meine Filteranlage selber gebaut.
Habe auch zwei 6000er Oase-Pumpen eine nur für den Skimmer, weil für den Skimmerbetrieb die Aquamax 6000 Eco zu schwach wahr !!!!

Gruß Hansjürgen :hai


----------



## KarinSofia (16. Apr. 2015)

wir haben den Biosys 3 gerade installiert !!!!! von Geräuschen IM Filterkasten ist nichts zu hören.


----------



## Petta (16. Apr. 2015)

Habe vor 2 Tagen Biotec Sc, Aquamax 12000 und Bitron 36 C installiert.
Ist zwar noch keine Erfahrung da,aber bis jetzt bin ich mehr als zufrieden.Von Plätschergeräuschen im Filtergehäuse ist NICHTS zu hören.
Mal sehen wie es weitergeht


----------

